# Commissions and trades are open (drawings and decorations)!



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

Yup! Commissions and trades are open. 

For a digital drawing/painting like the ones pictured, I would be interested in variety of goods for trade (art, plants, whatever!). You can also purchase one for a flat rate of *$5*!

I will be offering handmade ceramic aquarium ornaments/decorations/hides sometime in the near future as well so feel free to check back for updates! I have several pieces going through the kiln right now. ​


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm interested!


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> I'm interested!


Messaged!


----------

